# What size saddle for you?



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Let me just start off by saying, this thread is not to go in the direction of "You need to lose weight", "You're too heavy" or "Are you anorexic?!"

I want there to be respect between everyone in their answers. I'm not looking to embarrass anyone, and if you don't want to post, don't feel as though you have to.

However, I'm interested in knowing your saddle size, and why? I've been wondering because it seems like I can't find comfort in a 15 inch western saddle and I weigh about 120lbs. Every 15 inch hurts me in some way and seems too small for me, but I have heard people say that I should fit perfectly in one.

I have sold 15 inch saddles to women who have maybe 30 more pounds on me, and they were happy with the saddle and found them comfortable.

I have upgraded to a 16 inch western saddle and hope that will fit my butt a bit better.

So, what is your weight, and what is your saddle size?

Please don't answer if you're not comfortable answering.

I understand english saddles are measured differently. I used to know the difference, but I need a refresher.

So, what saddle are you comfortable in?


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

I weigh 109lbs and I ride in a 15 inch. I love it, it's a perfect fit for me


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I ride English mostly now, I'm 132lbs 5'4 and ride in a 17.5 english(my instructor tells me it's a bit big tho) and I ride in a 16" western, I've ridden in a 15" western but found it too cramped.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

So maybe I'm on the right track with the 16 inch? I'm about 120lbs (I'm rounding. I flexuate between 115 and 125) and I'm about 5'2'' and just don't find a 15 inch comfortable at all.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am 177 and ride is 16 western saddle I also ride English 
but not sure of size


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm 5'10 and 130lbs, and I have a few different Western saddles. I have a 15", two 15.5"s, and two 16"s. The 15.5s" fits me best, and when I need to I still have room to put one of my little sisters in the saddle in front of me. Pictures are of a 15.5" Circle Y.

For English saddles, I absolutely need a 17.5" because of my long leg, but with a longer dressage saddle I can go as small as 15.5" because I don't need as much room for my leg.


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm 140, 5'4 and I prefer a 15 inch Western, I find myself having way too much room in a 16 but my mom wanted to be able to ride in it so I had to go up a size. I mainly ride english and I ride in a 17'. The english 18' is just a little too big!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm 220, but most of my wight is in my belly, my booty fits in a 16" western, but my belly needs a bit more room, so I fit best in a 17". 

English, I ride in a 16.5-17.5 depending on the brand, some sit diffrent.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a 14" and a 15". Both different brands, and they both fit well.


----------



## Kootenay (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm 5'5 and 127 and I have a 16.5'' english saddle which fits me reasonably well. 

I was told I'd probably need a 15'' western saddle, but maybe I should try a 16'' too now reading this thread?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Kootenay, off topic but is that the name of your horse in your avatar? AQHA? And if so, did he come from Alberta?


----------



## Kootenay (Nov 7, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> Kootenay, off topic but is that the name of your horse in your avatar? AQHA? And if so, did he come from Alberta?


Her name is Tory (originally "Timely Rain Dance"). She's an appendix (techinically grade)
No, she's from BC (Melderman Stables), although I think her breeders moved to AB though.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Just a note, saddle seat size has just as much to do with length of leg as it does with size of your actual seat. Someone with short legs will need a smaller saddle, someone with long legs will need a bit bigger saddle.

I like a 17" or 17.5" english saddle, and I am 5'6 and ~150lbs. No idea what my western seat size is but you are supposed to subtract 2" when going english to western, so I would assume I need a 15 or 15.5" western.

Do you have a local tack or tack consignment shop? They usually have saddle stands you can put a saddle on and sit in, it will probably be your best bet in finding a saddle that fits you.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I am 5.3" and weigh 140 lbs. I ride in a 15"' endurance saddle. It is comfortable, but I bought it used (stole it actually LOL) and I never tried a 16". I would like to see how one fits.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm 5'8", 175. I use a 16" Circle Y and a 17 or 18" English or Australian...doesn't matter a lot. The width of the twist and how my legs hang tends to matter more to me. Also, some western saddles have a taller and steeper cantle, and that affects my feeling. If in doubt, I like my saddles to have a bit of extra room and a level seat:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

You might also want to consider the shape of the seat, how deep it is, the angle of the forks and the height of the cantle and dish. Those little things can really change how a saddle feels, in my opinion.

When I ordered my saddle a couple of years ago I only weighed 105, 5'9". I was working more than I was eating then. Now its the other way around! LOL. Since moving I have gained 30 lbs and my saddle is a little tight withe bucking rolls on it! LOL.
I ride my other saddle, 15.5 with no bucking rolls, more now. It has a little flatter seat and gives me more room to move around.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

riccil0ve said:


> Just a note, saddle seat size has just as much to do with length of leg as it does with size of your actual seat. Someone with short legs will need a smaller saddle, someone with long legs will need a bit bigger saddle.
> 
> I like a 17" or 17.5" english saddle, and I am 5'6 and ~150lbs. No idea what my western seat size is but you are supposed to subtract 2" when going english to western, so I would assume I need a 15 or 15.5" western.
> 
> Do you have a local tack or tack consignment shop? They usually have saddle stands you can put a saddle on and sit in, it will probably be your best bet in finding a saddle that fits you.


I just found one not too far from me. Though I think its safe to say that I'm not comfortable in a 15 inch since all the 15's I've been riding in have bruised my butt somehow.

When I went down to the store, the only thing they had were 15 inch westerns. I didn't sit in them since I already know how they fit on me. I'm hoping the one I just ordered will work with me a lot better than the 15's did.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Copperhead said:


> I just found one not too far from me. Though I think its safe to say that I'm not comfortable in a 15 inch since all the 15's I've been riding in have bruised my butt somehow.
> 
> When I went down to the store, the only thing they had were 15 inch westerns. I didn't sit in them since I already know how they fit on me. I'm hoping the one I just ordered will work with me a lot better than the 15's did.


Where on your butt? Is it where the bottom of the cantle meets the seat, on the edges where there ususally is a set of saddle strings?
If so, that is cantle bite, too much dish in the cantle or too wide of a cantle. It eats up your butt cheeks!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

This is a 15 inch saddle that fit a bit more comfortably, but it was too narrow for my horse, so I had to reluctantly let it go:










This is the 15 inch that killed my butt









It would literally kill my seatbones, especially the "start" of my seatbones right between the legs. I had bruises and swelling everytime I rode in it. It might have had something to do with the way the padding was worn down since I got it used, and the seat was padded. This first saddle was a hardseat.

I don't have any good pics of me riding in it, but here are a few:





































I don't like posting pictures of myself riding. I've gotten into the habit of perching since my tailbone has been hurting, and it causes a lot of issues with my position...so be kind, please.

When I look at these photos, I tend to think that my butt is a little bigger than the saddle can fit comfortably.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Kootenay said:


> Her name is Tory (originally "Timely Rain Dance"). She's an appendix (techinically grade)
> No, she's from BC (Melderman Stables), although I think her breeders moved to AB though.



Ah, wrong sex. L
my sister sold an AQHA gding named Kootenay that looks JUST like her!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I really think it's the posture the saddle is setting you in, rather than the seat size. 

I weigh between 200-210 any given time of year, and own 16-17" western saddles. Actually, the 16" fit me best, some 17" are too big for me and set me back too far on the horse. I have also ridden in 15"s but they are way too small for me.

You should fit in a 15" by most estimations but you could try different seat sizes just to see. 

My pet peeve is saddles that have too much rise in the seat in front and force me against the cantle. That will kill your butt and tail bone (but some people like it?). 

I like a saddle more like a hard seat ranch saddle like CowChick posted pictures of. They seem to make your crotch carry part of the weight and I really feel balanced and like it. So you have crotch and seat bones as your contact points instead of seat bones and tail bone. 

Long story short, try a different style of seat to see if it's more comfortable. I bet it's the seat style rather than the size.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

trailhorserider said:


> I really think it's the posture the saddle is setting you in, rather than the seat size.
> 
> I weigh between 200-210 any given time of year, and own 16-17" western saddles. Actually, the 16" fit me best, some 17" are too big for me and set me back too far on the horse. I have also ridden in 15"s but they are way too small for me.
> 
> ...


I noticed that I do seem to be scrunched to the rear of the saddle, against the cantle, which both of those saddles appear to be doing.

The saddle I just bought is an inch bigger, and has a more even seat. The seat is still slightly tipped, but not as steep as the other two.










I'm hoping this will give me some room, it won't crunch me up as bad, and it'll free my seat up enough to use my seatbones properly (once my tailbone is fixed)


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Im 115 and right now i am in a 15 in but it is big on me as i got to 127 and it fit me pretty perfectly then. I could definitely fit better in a 14.5-14 barrel saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I go between 135-145 & i'm 5'6" & i used a 15. Different style saddles feel bigger or smaller. The one I use at lessons I would have sworn was a 14 but I mesured it & it was a 15. The saddle I use at home is a 15 & it feels wonderful


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I noticed that for different models/brands the size you feel comfortable in may vary. I always used 15" for Western (I had Wintec, then after it broke Alamo), however with my height 18" English is the way to go to accommodate the legs comfortably (and even though I need forward flaps on CC saddle).


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I recently went to a tack store to try western saddles. 
In Aussies I ride 16.5 to 17, about the same for English, so by taking off 2 inches I “should” ride a 14.5 to 15. I’m lucky to pass the 5’ 1” mark on a fluffy hair day, but am athletically built.

So, I walked in the store and the crusty old owner asked what she could help me with and when I told her I was looking for a size 15 western she nearly busted out laughing.
She really was crusty (having been a tack store owner since... goodness Ii could only guess a long long time!) but also very kind and explained that there is so much more to saddle/rider fit than a number. 
Obviously leg length is one, but also hip spread vs. the twist of the saddle, thigh size, and of course the room between the pommel and cantle. This was an important factor as just because the saddle is stamped 15 doesn’t mean the space between the outer pommel area and cantle edge are all the same. 

She had me sit in a variety of 15s. A few were tight but rideable, but most didn’t fit at all so we moved up to 15.5 and 16s. 
And depending on all the above mentioned factors some of the 15.5s were ok and only some of the 16s were ok.
Then she put me in the men’s saddles (the ones that the men always gravitate to) to get a feel for the difference in the twist and how it affected my comfort. Because of my shorter thighs, a narrow twist felt better for me and would give me the impression of having closer contact without feeling pulled apart.

To say I was educated that day is an understatement.
I'm 5' 1'' 
English- 16 to 17
Aussie- 16.5 to 17
Western- 15.5 to 16 
Weight withheld for a reason.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Lockwood said:


> I recently went to a tack store to try western saddles.
> In Aussies I ride 16.5 to 17, about the same for English, so by taking off 2 inches I “should” ride a 14.5 to 15. I’m lucky to pass the 5’ 1” mark on a fluffy hair day, but am athletically built.
> 
> So, I walked in the store and the crusty old owner asked what she could help me with and when I told her I was looking for a size 15 western she nearly busted out laughing.
> ...


That must have been really educational! I'm glad the tackshop owner knew what she was talking about. Many don't!

And I love your avatar! I used to have russian torts and watching them eat was one of the highlights of the day!


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm 5'7-5'8 and I weigh just over 100lbs, my english saddle is a 17.5 because I have freakishly long femurs and the larger the seat size, the more room I have from the seat to the knee roll, it's no good if my knees are sticking out the front of my saddle! I could probably suffice with a much smaller seat but my gangly legs disagree. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I am 5'7" and 140 lbs. I ride in a 14 1/2. I can go smaller depending on brand, but I prefer that size. I can rude in a 15, but still prefer the 14 1/2
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm 5'7 and 155lbs (I'm an 8 in pants, if that puts it into perspective at all). Have no idea what size saddle I use, but whatever it is...I like it! I'll try and find out tomorrow at my lesson.


----------



## Kootenay (Nov 7, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> Ah, wrong sex. L
> my sister sold an AQHA gding named Kootenay that looks JUST like her!


 I just use the name Kootenay, because that's where I wish I still lived!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Maybe it has something to do with how wide or narrow the twist of the saddle is? I broke my tailbone 3 yrs ago and have to be careful of how wide the twist is on my saddle or it puts me back right on the tip of my tailbone and boy does it ache for the next couple of days after a long ride!

I'm 5'6", 135 and ride a 15" western and a 17.5" dressage saddle just fine. I've actually been up to 150 and still didn't need to change seats. The 16" seem to make me feel like I have too much room between me and the pommel, but only by a little, so I prefer the 15". I also like my western saddles to either have at least a 4" cantle and prefer a 5" for hiney support - which tends to spare my lower back after long rides as well. In any of the sizes or styles, I prefer more of the equestrian type seat with my legs underneath me, even on my gaited horses (when most people tend to ride with their legs a little more in front).

All of these things combined work really well for me and I can condition for endurance all day long and be no worse for wear. But the saddle twist has to be more narrow for me to survive.

Hope some of that helps you!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Like everyone else said already, it's really dependent on each saddle. I'm 5'6" and 160. My daily driver/training saddle is a 15.5" that my mom had made almost 30 years ago (Crawley), reining saddle (Cook)is a 16, english 17.5 (Collegiate Ian Millar) have several other saddles but those are what I ride the most.


----------

